# تطبيقات الذكاء الإصطناعى فى إدارة التشييد



## الزعيم2000 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أصبح علم الذكاء الأصطناعى واسع التطبيق فى علم مختلف العلوم عموما و فى علم إدارة التشييد خصوصا فى الأونة الأخيرة.
و من باب طرق الموضوع و طرحه للتعلم و إكتشاف الجديد , أدعو الإخوة المهندسين المهتمين بالمجال القراءة عن الموضوع و فك تلك الأمية عند بعضنا.
وهنا أرفق هذا الملف التقديمى كمبدأ لعلم الذكاء الإصطناعى و البرمجة


----------



## CVLMASTER (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (25 نوفمبر 2007)

eih daaaa ?
hahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhaah
ana mesh mesada2 3enaya AI, mesh momken, eih el 7oob da kolo,
walla 3ashan el dr.
karim


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (25 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز الزعيم,,,,,,
أصبحت الان رائد فضاء,,,
و أنا عارف انه خيال علمى,,,,,,
مبروك أيها الرائد الجديد,,,,,
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود العظيم فى أحد أهم المجالات العلميه,


----------



## زهر الياسمين (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك وياريت المزيد للتعريف به>ا العلم


----------



## رانيا424 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ الزعيم 2000 
شكرا علي هذا الملف الرائع و اتمني منك مساعدتي في الحصول علي مصادر اخري تتعلق بهذا الموضوع و خاصة عن expert system free shells in construction ان امكنكك بالطبع و شكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## م المصري (8 ديسمبر 2007)

سلمت يداك يا اخي 

الملف تحت الاطلاع


----------



## الزعيم2000 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

> اتمني منك مساعدتي في الحصول علي مصادر اخري تتعلق بهذا الموضوع و خاصة عن expert system free shells in construction


الأخت الفاضلة هذا هو برنامج لنظام الــ Expert System يسمى Stress و قد قمت بتطبيق عملى عليه سأوافيكى به بإذن الله لاحقا ( لآنه مفقود من عندى على الكمبيوتر ) 
و لكن عموما هذا الــ Shell يساعدك أختى بتخزين خبرات معينة عليه و إتخاذ القرار و الأختيار المناسب بناءا على التطبيق الذى تودى العمل عليه
بالتـــو فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## رانيا424 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ الزعيم 2000 
اشكرك جدا علي مساعدتي و شكراعلي الملف المرفق و انتظر ما ستوافيني به و عذرا في اني ساطلب منك طلب اخر وهو اني اريد ان ازيد من قراءاتي ليزداد فهمي للموضوع بصورة افضل ولكني لا استطيع الوصول بسهولة الي مصادر تتعلق بهذا الموضوع expert system free shell used in construction فهل اطمع في المساعدة للوصول الي هذه المصادر مثل الكتب او المواقع و الاوراق العلمية ان امكنك . و شكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## الزعيم2000 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

أختى الفاضلة 
إبحثى فى النت على الآتى CLIPS و ستجدين أنه ملئ بالـــ Free Shell 
بالتوفيق


----------



## تهاني سالم (7 فبراير 2009)

اريد كتاب في الدكاء


----------



## mostafa rehan (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## hammhamm44 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وعيد سعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييددددددد


----------

